# CHILD'S TADPOLE TRIKES?



## marc-triker (6 Dec 2008)

My 9yr old has had his KMX for 2years now and my 7yr old is tiny for his age but can just about ride the KMX now so i am looking for a replacement for my 9yr old. i feel he needs a real trike now as he rides on the road very well but the KMX is not really reliable eenough for touring and keeping up with the trice. I am still looking at getting a Catrike for my wife to ride. 
Anybody know if any of the trikes on the market are available in kids sizes??


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Dec 2008)

You are already familiar with Catrikes - The smaller Catrike (Pocket) is suitable for smaller riders, and from discussion on websites it can be adapted for older children, (Min X seam 36") although with a short boom heel clearance can be a problem.


Although I hate to think of the trouble you wold be in if the ids get one befre the wife!


Give CatrikeUK of this Parish a ping and ask his advice, or contact him professionally

(X Seam:

Sit with riders back against a wall, legs out straight and feet placed flat against an upright book.

The distance between the wall and the foot surface of the book is the Xseam.)


----------



## mickle (7 Dec 2008)

Maggot, kids don't take the piss out of people on recumbent trikes, adults do. Kids are more open minded.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Dec 2008)

Bollocks. Kids will take the piss.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Dec 2008)

There is a kid around here who rides a KMX

He has no problems, and most kids see the advantages.... He simpy outruns and outmanoeuvres most of them which gains him some respect


----------



## BentMikey (7 Dec 2008)

No, the kids say "Woah, cool bike", and they all want a go. At least that's our experience with miniMikey.


----------



## byegad (7 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> No, the kids say "Woah, cool bike", and they all want a go. At least that's our experience with miniMikey.



Yes that's 99.9% of all the comments I get from kids. They all seem to want a go, so cool it is. (Unless cool is no longer 'cool'.)


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Dec 2008)

Apparently my Catrike is "banging"................. is that good or bad?


----------



## byegad (7 Dec 2008)

Banging? Does that mean you'll soon be expecting little trike?????


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Dec 2008)

byegad said:


> Banging? Does that mean you'll soon be expecting little trike?????



I only have the one, so unless it is sneaking out at night.........


----------



## byegad (8 Dec 2008)

Mmmmm! I have two, a delta and a tadpole. Could they produce a bike or a quad do you think?


----------



## mickle (8 Dec 2008)

Dave5N said:


> Bollocks. Kids will take the piss.


Ah but they don't see. You're making an assumption based on zero experience and your own set of prejudices. I on the other hand spend much of my working life running road-shows which include KMX recumbent trikes and can state categorically that kids dig em. FACT!


So ner.


----------



## marc-triker (8 Dec 2008)

i don't know i might just buy him another KMX. he needs more gears and better braking. due to his disabilities he will never be able to ride a 2 wheeler bike. his trike is his lifeline.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Dec 2008)

byegad said:


> Mmmmm! I have two, a delta and a tadpole. Could they produce a bike or a quad do you think?




Quad...


----------



## wafflycat (11 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> No, the kids say "Woah, cool bike", and they all want a go. At least that's our experience with miniMikey.



When WCMnr used my IceT for the school commute in icy weather, apparently much fun was had in the school car-park as said recumbent was in high demand by other teenagers, as it was different and, therefore, cool... I think the ability to do 'handbrake turns' may have had something to do with it...


----------

